# facebook like socializing for mental illness



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this site. looks like facebook minus all the high energy, hyper crappy people.

http://mentalhealthsocial.com


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Seems alright, I made a profile there: http://mentalhealthsocial.com/profile.php?user=Braxietel


----------



## Yverinrey (Jun 21, 2008)

Just made a profile as well. Will check it out in more depth on another day though : )


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Made a profile - Who am I suppose to add hardly have anyone on facebook and now i am on a new site which I know no one using it

add me http://mentalhealthsocial.com/profile.php?user=grrungis


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

well i guess ill join in on the fun, here is mine - http://mentalhealthsocial.com/profile.php?user=HTF


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

requested friendship with all of you


----------

